# coated strings in Halifax?



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Hey Guy's,my wife is off to Halifax in the morning and I would like her to pick up some coated string's for me while there.Anyone know of any good guitar shops that carry them in Halifax?
If any one know's off hand the street the shop is on that would be very helpfull also.
Thanks
Aaron


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

HUge help,thank's alot!:food-smiley-004:


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

Gtr, what does a set of D'Addario .11s cost at StickerShock (oops, Musicstop)? Haha. I remember when I moved to Hali from Ontario I couldn't believe how much strings cost. The east coast is funny that way. Just certain things cost way too much.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

make sure you dont strech the strings in any other way than just doing normal bends playing. I have found coated strings from DR and elixir to be brittle


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

They're $7.50 here. I don't know, maybe Ontario subsidizes string prices? Haha. :tongue:


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...there are two types of coated strings: those which only coat the wound strings, and those which coat all six strings.

for me, that is a HUGE issue. i only buy the elixir "anti-rust" brand, in which all six strings are coated. i pay $11.95 per set.

they last so long, even with my toxic perspiration, that i have to make a note on my calendar when i change strings.

-dh


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Ya I have always strugled with string's,sometimes as little as 5 hrs of playing and all 6 are dead.I wish there was something I could do to get clear of the problem,120$ a month is alot for string's.I have used coated string's before but havnt found any nice and bright sounding ones.So either way I am never happy with the way I sound,it's very frusterating.


----------



## SCREEM (Feb 2, 2006)

david henman said:


> ...there are two types of coated strings: those which only coat the wound strings, and those which coat all six strings.
> 
> for me, that is a HUGE issue. i only buy the elixir "anti-rust" brand, in which all six strings are coated. i pay $11.95 per set.
> 
> ...



The DR strings are fully coated as well, in blue, red and black


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## NB_Terry (Feb 2, 2006)

nine said:


> They're $7.50 here. I don't know, maybe Ontario subsidizes string prices? Haha. :tongue:


I'm pretty sure I paid $14 or so for a three pack of D'Addario's standard 10 to 46 gauge strings last month.

If I lived in an area where guitar accessories were pricey, I'd likely buy through mail order.


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> Seriously!? Holy crap....Steve's? L&M?
> 
> gtrguy


Songbird, but I don't think I've paid more than 9 for a set in Toronto. It's like time stood still on string prices here. Heh heh.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## nine (Apr 23, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> But $7.50 for Elixir coated strings? That's insanely cheap....
> 
> gtrguy


Sorry, no, I meant D'Addario 11s. They're the only kind I buy, so was using them as a reference price. Oops.


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

SCREEM said:


> The DR strings are fully coated as well, in blue, red and black


...true. plus, they are they only acoustic strings that are fully coated, all six strings, available in canada.

-dh


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

gtrguy said:


> But $7.50 for Elixir coated strings? That's insanely cheap....
> gtrguy



...somehow i don't think he's referring to coated strings. 

there is a ton of confusion and misinformation regarding coated strings. i've posted at least a couple of threads on the subject.

-dh


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

Ok my wife just paid $25 for elixer strings for me,what a rip off!!only the wound string's are coated(even though he told her they where all coated) and they sound like I have shoe strings on my guitar.Ya they might last 3 times longer(well 4 of them anyway's)but will sound like shit the whole time ,and I could have bought 3 sets of non-coated string for that price.
Oh well,live and learn.
Aaron


----------



## gtrguy (Jul 6, 2006)

GONE


----------



## bassplayer666 (Nov 5, 2006)

Stop complaing about 11.50 a set. Try buying bass strings. $40 for fender flatwounds. Way to expenive.


----------



## aaron (Mar 6, 2006)

hmmmm...how long do bass string's last?One set every 4 months?Should be something like that with regular playing,I would gladly pay 10$ a month.


----------

